# Thurs 4/25 NBA/NHL Playoffs TV Schedule



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Experiment time. I used to do this at the "other" place, and what the heck give it a whirl here. Go ahead and contribute info or advice. Thanks for watching. 

Canadian
*joined in progress

National Basketball Association
-------------------------------
Philadelphia at Boston, 8 p.m. - TNT, TSN
Portland at LA Lakers, 10:30 p.m. - TNT, TSN

National Hockey League
----------------------
Boston at Montreal, 7 p.m. - ESPN Alt, CBC
Chicago at St. Louis, 7 p.m. - ESPN
Vancouver at Detroit, 7 p.m. - ESPN 2, CBC West
Los Angeles at Colorado, 9:30 p.m. - *ESPN 2, Sportsnet


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Charles, I appreciate it and I'm sure our members will as well. :righton:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Lakers on FOX Sports Net West.
Kings on FOX Sports Net West 2.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks John for the compliment.

Mike, thanks for the LA RSN info, I'll probably add RSN's beginning Friday.


----------

